# Moving to Cyprus- first steps



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We've had several messages recently saying people want to move to Cyprus and asking where to start. My question to all of you is- Where did you start? Please tell me the first two things you did. To start the ball rolling, 
we....

a) came to Cyprus had a look around and decided approximately what area we wanted to live in.
b) sketched out a budget to see whether we could afford to leave England (get rid of the debts) and live in Cyprus.

What where the first two things you thought about or did?


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

BabsM said:


> We've had several messages recently saying people want to move to Cyprus and asking where to start. My question to all of you is- Where did you start? Please tell me the first two things you did. To start the ball rolling,
> we....
> 
> a) came to Cyprus had a look around and decided approximately what area we wanted to live in.
> ...


This is going to be a very helpful thread - I too have been quite concerned at the recent number of posts that for the world look as if they have been written on a whim (to the point I suspected they were not genuine, but rather wind ups). Moving over is a life changing decision that can wreck families if it is not planned meticulously (and believe me I've seen dozens of wrecked families limping back to the UK)...When we moved over we were un-married with no children, my now wife was in her early 30s and I was almost 40. We both work in Education.

To contribute, we...

a) made sure one of us had a decent job in Cyprus, in fact we faced a heavy financial penalty if my wife (who is Cypriot) did not return to her contract - so I took a sabbattical from mine so I had a job to return to if things didn't work out in Cyprus. It took me 2.5 years to find a decent job in the end.
b) rented out our house in the UK to a housing association for guaranteed (but reduced) rental income and a three month return clause, so that if things turned sour in Cyprus we had somewhere to return to.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

1 We came several times to recce and decide where we wanted to live and what sort of business we wanted to run. 

2 We sold our house and business in the Uk and came over knowing we had enough money to purchase our home, enough to live on for a considerable time while our business became established and also enough for start up costs.


Veronica


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi all

I haven't been on for a few months but we've been living in Cyprus for nearly a year now so though I'd add something to this. 
(I have also noticed that since the last time i was on here virtually every post is now from someone wanting to up sticks and move - maybe says something for the place everyone is trying to move away from?)

anyway the first 2 things we did were - 

1 - money - pay off debts and sell everthing we could so we had enough money in the bank to see us through a good few months. we had car boots sales and ebay-ed loads of stuff.
2 - booked a one way flight before we could chicken out!


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Having been several times before - we decided we would come over for one year to give it a try. After selling our house, business, sorting out flights and shippers we were gone. We did have a back up plan, family support and finances to allow us not to be stuck though if it didn't work out which made the move a bit less stressful.


----------



## kimmsmmart (Nov 9, 2009)

*Moving to cyprus*

We are hoping to move in September to Limassol where we visited friends last April. We have been saving, and are now looking for jobs via recruitment agencies. We have been in contact with some estate agents and have found a property we want to rent. We hope to find jobs before we move, but will be coming over with enough money to live at least 7 months. We are also coming over in June to have meetings in person with the recruitment companies and hopefully some interviews!



BabsM said:


> We've had several messages recently saying people want to move to Cyprus and asking where to start. My question to all of you is- Where did you start? Please tell me the first two things you did. To start the ball rolling,
> we....
> 
> a) came to Cyprus had a look around and decided approximately what area we wanted to live in.
> ...


----------



## christineb (Nov 3, 2009)

1. Researched what we needed to move to and then to live in Cyprus. This forum was very helpful, actually -- even though I'm from the US and most of the information was geared toward people from the UK. I have do a bit more paperwork than y'all did. 

2. Looked for job opportunities in Limassol. I am happy to say I have a job as a General Manager of 5 bakeries waiting for me. I am terrified to say that our time frame of 1 year has now moved up by several months.


----------



## antonata (Apr 19, 2010)

*starting point*

recently married 3 month anniversary today, we are of course settling our issues in Canada and Russia, we will take trip to Cyprus our honeymoon and get started


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

We decided it would be nice to live in Cyprus. Researched as far as possible on computer, then came for a holiday. Came back 3 months later to buy a house. We knew exactly what we wanted and in what sort of area, so looked at loads of properties on net (always plenty of resale properties if you want them.) Bought the house, which had enough sticks of furniture for holiday home, then came on 4 or 5 visits a year, until we could retire from UK work. Then packed everything into a 40ft container, came here, and haven't looked back since. Offhand I can think of nothing that would take us back to UK except for BRIEF holidays.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

*Please keep to topic*

I have moved a lot of posts from this thread which were completely off topic.
Can everyone please try to stick to the topic.

Thank you.

I repeat, please keep to topic. If you have questions or new topics please open a new thread


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

We've been planning this for 3 years now 2 half years to retirement,will rent though don't want to buy.Been looking at another forum and some things have really put us off seem to be a lot of things going on is it really so bad we are still living the dream and don't want to give up on it.Anybody's views on this would be a help.Wev'e had both summer and winter hols there talked to people and listened to what they have to say.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As people are incapable of sticking to topic despite several requests I am now closing this thread


----------

